# 6 to 7, 25.5 to 27.5, aka: the most modified guitar ever.



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 6, 2009)

This is my first guitar, I bought it in 2005 to my best friend uncle for 35$, the guitar was made in late `80 I think.is a cheap superstrat brand "guild", plywood body, but a damn hard and heavy plywood, sounds like mahogany but without sustain.
the neck is maple, one piece, very hard and stable,and thin. the pick ups was the fuickin crap ever, a lot of microphonics. A khaler style bridge brand "tecno star" lol.






first mods: all acces neck joint (sory, no pics) new p`ups (generic ones, but poted and very well made) and scalloped fretboard plus some weird paint job: this is a 2007 pic





next mod: darker fretboard, paint dot markers, blood on white paint, and monkey grip.also I paint the bridge, with finger nails paint...












in mid 2008 I change the body, is the one in the rigth,






short stage, 3 days.





and:
sept 2008,MTM inspiration, return to his old body, now with just the bridge pick up, shit, I don`t remember why I did that.






dec. 2008 torn to white, and I glue on the neck, and build a flase neck trhu joint. and black binding.






torn to seven, I glue on 2 stripes of pine to the neck and manipulate everything to make it playable.





final result:









then I paint it white.






and the thing goes worst.







new contour profile





modified headstock





new fretboard, and estended scale: 27.5"





red paint













2 jazz bass pick ups conected in series, out of phase, like a humbucker.





new p`up route, and markin the bridge





I made the base plate, and use some old sadless





head 





old strings just to try it...the frets are...bicycle spokes.





thunder





thundercats





thundercats gooooooooooooooo





here is today
IS NOT FINISH YET
I have to repaint it, and finish the fretwork (have some buzz yet)
so the action is pretty high, 4mm at 18th fret










Is tuned in A standard, A, D, G, C, F, A, D
string:.11 to .80
24 frets, 27.5" scale length.
pine fretboard
humbucker pick up made with bass p`ups, and souns really cool, ala meshuggah.
1vol pot, generic sealed tuners,



ufffff this was long, toke me an entire hour to make this, hope you like it.


----------



## Samer (Dec 6, 2009)

Why the swastikas on the fretboard? Other wise looks good.? Other wise looks good.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 6, 2009)

Samer said:


> Why the swastikas on the fretboard? Other wise looks good.




believe me, Budisth meaning, not nazi at all. I`m serious.


----------



## Samer (Dec 6, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1765353 said:


> believe me, Budisth meaning, not nazi at all. I`m serious.



Ok i see, yea good work bro.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 6, 2009)

they are indeed buddhist symbols...but not alot of people really understand.
be careful.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 6, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> they are indeed buddhist symbols...but not alot of people really understand.
> be careful.



yea I know, thats why I take it off. but, well, I have to show that pic.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Dec 6, 2009)

to be honest man... that is some of the most horrifying things I have ever seen done to a guitar D: but in the end you made it look very professional. Hard to believe its the same guitar.


----------



## Trespass (Dec 6, 2009)

Bicycle spokes? Your either mad, or a genius. Does that thing intonate properly?


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 6, 2009)

crazy....


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 6, 2009)

yes, she intonate properly, but have a lot of buzz yet, so the tuner gets confuse.Is not a great thing, but it`s just my frankenstein, when I get boored, I go to her, and destory t again. and I wanna try a baritone and where I lives those don`t exist, fuckin 3rd world.


----------



## Xherion (Dec 6, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1765365 said:


> yea I know, thats why I take it off. but, well, I have to show that pic.



Isn't the difference is that it's rotated in the other direction? I remember seeing quite a few of those on various decoration on lantern like things when I went to Japan a long time ago.

Anyways, that guitar has been to hell and back. And back again. x100


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 7, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> they are indeed buddhist symbols...but not alot of people really understand.
> be careful.



Generally the Nazi version is balanced on the point, at 45 degrees, like a diamond shape, where as the others (buddhist included) is flat on, like a square. I think because the ones on his FB were at 45 degrees made us all think they were Nazi. And I did an initial  too!


----------



## S-O (Dec 7, 2009)

Pretty awesome that you can do all this to one guitar! Odd, but good job!


----------



## lava (Dec 7, 2009)

Devries would be proud!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 7, 2009)

You sir are a genius. Did your mother have an affair with McGuyver? That looks really cool in the end with the fretboard going on an angle at the end.



lava said:


> Devries would be proud!



He would be jealous, he can't even attach a neck to a guitar properly, let alone turn it into a 7 string and change the scale.


----------



## SHRC7 (Dec 7, 2009)

actually the buddist symbol goes anti clockwise, the nazi symbol goes clockwise and has the corners pionting directly up and down as opposed to the buddist symbol being laid out as a square not a diamond so you had very nazi fretboard markers


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 7, 2009)

Well .. first I saw the swastika I was like "What the .... "

Still the guitar project turned out really interesting


----------



## HottKarl (Dec 7, 2009)

Uh, put that thing out of its misery.


----------



## EliNoPants (Dec 7, 2009)

with the effort you've put into that thing, mangling and rebuilding it, i bet that you've learned quite a bit, you should try a build from the ground up, and find some good pieces of wood to start with

but your last picture looked far far better than i was expecting that thing to look, your work obviously has progressed, which is the most important thing with project guitars


----------



## vigil785 (Dec 7, 2009)

You are insane!! 

That is awesome! I cant believe what that guitar has been through! And changing a six string into a seven, neck and all like that! I never would have thought.........great job.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 7, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> with the effort you've put into that thing, mangling and rebuilding it, i bet that you've learned quite a bit, you should try a build from the ground up, and find some good pieces of wood to start with
> 
> but your last picture looked far far better than i was expecting that thing to look, your work obviously has progressed, which is the most important thing with project guitars




thank you, thats the point, I`m not trying to build the best guitar, hey, is plywood! I use it to put in practice all the new things I learn, or to try new things like extended scales etc. Is my toy.
you must understand that in my country you can go to ebay and buy a dream guitar for 200$, that not exist here in that way. I can`t buy quality woods, and the pieces are really expensive (bridges, p`ups, fretwire).

the 8-string thats appear in the pic with the V-body is my first build.


just in case...


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 7, 2009)

I think this really demonstrates how freaking spoiled most people in the developed world are by comparison. I spend half my time bitching about not having a JEM or EBMM. This kid is inspiring. We should all stop taking our richness for granted.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 7, 2009)

jesus, you are a mad man.  thats insane, I would never even consider attempting to change scale length or adding a string


----------



## jymellis (Dec 7, 2009)

that thing is awesome!!!!


----------



## Valserp (Dec 7, 2009)

That is awesome 
I would sure like to see some more pics of that home-made 8-string


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome work!.. its amazing to see all the various forms that this guitar has had.. 
and its hard to believe when you see the red 7-string that it used to be that shitty white 6-string 
Great work dude


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 7, 2009)

lol, was a shitty BLACK 6.


----------



## Euthanasia (Dec 7, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1765353 said:


> believe me, Budisth meaning, not nazi at all. I`m serious.



Yet, It's a Nazi symbol aswell. Good enaugh reason why you shouldnt put it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 7, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1765337 said:


>



Awesome


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 7, 2009)

Good job dude, surprised to see the outcome in the end! 

who cares what inlays you give it! its your axe!


----------



## Samer (Dec 7, 2009)

Dude take some close up shots of that 8 string, did you make a custom 8 string pup for the bridge (looks like a D-Sonic) 

Great work sir!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 7, 2009)

I cannot believe you've done so much to that one guitar. That is quite amazing. I have never seen a guitar change that much.


----------



## abysmalrites (Dec 7, 2009)

Sweet. I can finally rep you for thundercats.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 7, 2009)

I mean this in the best way: for a piece of shit that looks awesome  nice work man.


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 7, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Generally the Nazi version is balanced on the point, at 45 degrees, like a diamond shape, where as the others (buddhist included) is flat on, like a square. I think because the ones on his FB were at 45 degrees made us all think they were Nazi. And I did an initial  too!




the fact that the 12th fret also had it surrounded in red sure as shit didn't help either...


----------



## TomParenteau (Dec 7, 2009)

GOTM


----------



## Arminius (Dec 7, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> the fact that the 12th fret also had it surrounded in red sure as shit didn't help either...



I know next to nothing about buddhism but doesn't red have some kind of spiritual meaning? (I was thinking nazis at first too )

Oh, and you are officially my hero Mako


----------



## george galatis (Dec 7, 2009)

good job man!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Dec 7, 2009)

personally, i think you have talent my friend. to be able to make something that is playable..and reuse it over and over and again..make it look pretty good is talent.
As a luthier myself, ill give you my personal approval...stick around here and keep posting, i loved looking though your little lifecycle of that guitar!
next step...try it with real materials and production processes and ill bet you'll do well.

Nick


----------



## IconW (Dec 7, 2009)

That was so unbeliveable that I laughted some time actually. You really got guts to try time after time and the result is suprisingly good. I rep you sir!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice dude  it's a shame you had to take the symbols off though, so many people don't realize that it carries a much different meaning as well


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 7, 2009)

yes, thats was 2 years ago, now I`m grown up, and have more respect to certain things.


----------



## walleye (Dec 8, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1765353 said:


> believe me, Budisth meaning, not nazi at all. I`m serious.



its a shame that such an innocent symbol will be completely and utterly discredited for all eternity.

even with good intentions, who could be bothered explaining it to people for the rest of your life if you kept it? almost every single person to see it will ask the same question and the rest won't even ask, they'll just skip to "plan B"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 8, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> to be honest man... that is some of the most horrifying things I have ever seen done to a guitar D: but in the end you made it look very professional. Hard to believe its the same guitar.


basically this. q bueno trabajo, viejo!


----------



## Guitarwizard (Dec 8, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1765353 said:


> believe me, Budisth meaning, not nazi at all. I`m serious.



Then they're facing on the wrong side, dude.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 8, 2009)

Guitarwizard said:


> Then they're facing on the wrong side, dude.



I was just about to say. Buddhist version = anticlockwise. Nazi version = clockwise.
Though there are religions which have the clockwise version too, such as in hindu symbolism amongst others.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 8, 2009)

I have never seen a guitar go thru so much and come out so totally different. 

I should send you parts just to see what you'd do!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 8, 2009)

We're onto you now Devries! 

Seriously though, interesting method of guitar buolding. Very resourceful. Now post some vids so we can see if they sound good


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 8, 2009)

> I should send you parts just to see what you'd do!


I think I will keep it 




> I was just about to say. Buddhist version = anticlockwise. Nazi version = clockwise.


the Nazis take that symbol for the same meaning I take it, is a good luck thing, besides other meanings, For Hitler this does`nt means "kill people, fuck the world" it means successful to him, good luck in his project (destroy the world, lol). so the nazi orientation, and the Budhist orientation are the same. google it please. Now, can we stop talkin about this thing?is not a funny theme of conversation. and everybody thinks different about one or another thing, is like talk about religion, or politics. and I don`t wanna start a fight. plis.



> q bueno trabajo, viejo!


Gracias wey!



> Now post some vids so we can see if they sound good


later, the guitar is not finish yet, and still have some buzz...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 8, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Nice dude  it's a shame you had to take the symbols off though, so many people don't realize that it carries a much different meaning as well


Hell... I honestly didn't know. But even if he was a Nazi... That's his business...  



canuck brian said:


> I have never seen a guitar go thru so much and come out so totally different.
> 
> I should send you parts just to see what you'd do!


this too...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 8, 2009)

this is like watching Bob Ross painting...

first, it´s okay. then things start taking a turn for the worse. then you think he´s gone insane, and is ruining the whole thing, and it just keeps getting uglier, and just when you think he´s ruined it, he swoops in and saves the whole thing, suddenly turning it into a masterpiece right at the end.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 8, 2009)

This guitar needs just some happy little trees


----------



## Apophis (Dec 8, 2009)

great job, seeing what you started with and ended with ... I can say you did INCREDIBLE job


----------



## Lethe (Dec 8, 2009)

It's amazing that after all those hackjobs, it's still a guitar that almost looks okay. 

I must admit, at first I was appalled and thought "fuck, this looks almost as bad as if *I* had done this!", but you always seem to pull it off in the end somehow. I really like the idea of having a zombie guitar that lives through all the design ideas you have (and some of them are quite nice). 

I just hope you never do this to a really nice guitar.


----------



## McKay (Dec 10, 2009)

I actually thought those inlays were pretty fucking badass.

It's no different to Slayer's imagery. Very controversial and attention grabbing, despite not actually making you out to be a Nazi.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 10, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1765722 said:


> thank you, thats the point, I`m not trying to build the best guitar, hey, is plywood! I use it to put in practice all the new things I learn, or to try new things like extended scales etc. Is my toy.
> you must understand that in my country you can go to ebay and buy a dream guitar for 200$, that not exist here in that way. I can`t buy quality woods, and the pieces are really expensive (bridges, p`ups, fretwire).
> 
> the 8-string thats appear in the pic with the V-body is my first build.
> ...


More pics of that 8 string you built, do you still have that thing? It was seee-eexy.


----------



## Konfusius (Dec 10, 2009)

You should call it "Sparta". Even though it is pure madness.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 10, 2009)

Fuck the swastikas.. jesus.. fuck them.. They're not the point here!

Dude, congrats. It looks really good, under the circumstances.


----------



## SikTh (Dec 11, 2009)

Dude great job on this. Takes a lot of hard work and perseverance to do this, especially in the region where you live where the materials aren't easily accessible.


----------



## redlol (Dec 11, 2009)

woah nice job


----------



## Xaios (Dec 11, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> this is like watching Bob Ross painting...
> 
> first, it´s okay. then things start taking a turn for the worse. then you think he´s gone insane, and is ruining the whole thing, and it just keeps getting uglier, and just when you think he´s ruined it, he swoops in and saves the whole thing, suddenly turning it into a masterpiece right at the end.



Happy little trees to the rescue!


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Dec 11, 2009)

What a great job of taking a junky guitar, and turing it into something cool!!  Also, like others. I am interested in seeing more about your 8-string. It looks cool!!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 11, 2009)

ok ok ok, you are very insistent, here is the 8-project jan-jul 2008. 


The 8 strings guitar experience,lol


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 12, 2009)

Holy fucking Jesus...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 12, 2009)

Damn, damn, damn.


----------



## Damo707 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dude you have mad skills, maybe one day you will be building your own guitars for a living.
i can only imagine how much better that guitar would have been if you had the right materials and tools.
good job lol


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 29, 2010)

Mega bump.
well, I never post good pics about this not-so-good guitar.
It have a lot of problems (it plays ok) I mean, looks bad, the paint is shit, and the "frets" are ugly. so, in a couple of weeks, months, or whatever, I will make a new fretwork, and paint it in gray sunburst. also, I will paint the bridge, and course put new strings, and make a good pick up cover, and a new nut, etc, etc, etc.





action




worst neck heel ever (will be improved too)








the bridge looks like shit.




but I love this.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 29, 2010)

just add a little bush there. just a happy little bush, right there. it´ll be our little secret!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 29, 2010)

^


----------



## Samer (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks really good bro, keep up the good work; your newest guitar looks great too!


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 29, 2010)

Great ...

Keep the good work Up !


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 29, 2010)

Most epic transformation ever!!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 29, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> just add a little bush there. just a happy little bush, right there. it´ll be our little secret!




I don`t get it.
please somebody explain!! remember that my mother language is spanish and I don`t get all of your jokes.


----------

